# Texas/Oklahoma GTG Saturday December 5 10 AM till in Ft Worth Texas



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Alright folks you all have asked for it so here it is, I know this is last second/minute but we are going to be having a GTG in Ft Worth on December 5 at Platinum Mobile Audio. 
Ross has been gracious enough to allow us to use his space for a GTG before the weather out here gets gnarly and cold. 
Come out, hang with some like minded guys from all over TX and OK and show me what you can do before I start up an IASCA series here for 2016.

We will be out there from 10 AM on Saturday morning until we get kicked out or something like that. Bring your car, your chair and some music, demo some fantastic audio setups, hang out with some great guys, support a local shop and make some new friends.

Shop info: Platinum Mobile Audio 5860 Park Vista Cir #200, Fort Worth, TX 76244

Hope to see LOTS of peeps there!!!

Sign up here:

Howard (chefhow)


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)

Looking forward to this!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

Jon (dejo)


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm adding this to my schedule. I'm not sure if I can make it, but it'll be on my schedule. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

LOL add name Paul!!!

And o yea, Welcome homeHoward!


Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> LOL add name Paul!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adam (aholland1198)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr)


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

I'll be there, since I'm there all the time anyway. Lol


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Psyko07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Looks like fun!

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr) 
______ (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr) 
Mike (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

dallasneon said:


> I'll be there, since I'm there all the time anyway. Lol


Ross did talk about you, I was there today and I missed you. May be next time, sooner than later


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Ross did talk about you, I was there today and I missed you. May be next time, sooner than later


I've meet you before, I bought that JVC double din you sold a while back. It's gotten harder for me to be there during the week but I'm there almost every Saturday. It'll be good to put faces with screen names for the other guys.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have met a few of the guys on this list. Would be great to meet a few more. Looks like this may turn into something really nice


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jode1967 said:


> I have met a few of the guys on this list. Would be great to meet a few more. Looks like this may turn into something really nice


Were you at Usaci finals?


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

that was me Chad. 
I am also interested in attending your g2g when you get it posted up with time/place


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jode1967 said:


> that was me Chad.
> I am also interested in attending your g2g when you get it posted up with time/place


This is it!!!


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr) 
Mike (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)
Robert (trebor)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr)
Mike (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)
Hugo (onebadmonte)


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Bumping for anyone who may have missed it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

dallasneon said:


> Bumping for anyone who may have missed it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ill add a few more names of people who are going but dont frequent the forum as much..

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr)
Mike (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)
Hugo (onebadmonte)
Todd (highly)
Adam (gadget)
Thanh


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

dallasneon said:


> I've meet you before, I bought that JVC double din you sold a while back. It's gotten harder for me to be there during the week but I'm there almost every Saturday. It'll be good to put faces with screen names for the other guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


LOL yea I know  hahaha


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> LOL yea I know  hahaha


Ha! I wasn't sure if you remembered or not. See you on the 5th!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr)
Mike (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)
Hugo (onebadmonte)
Todd (highly)
Adam (gadget)
Thanh
Matt (matdotcom2000)


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

Unfortunately I'll be at work. Have a great time!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Holy smokes, no excuses this time uh? Count me in....

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr)
Mike (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)
Hugo (onebadmonte)
Todd (highly)
Adam (gadget)
Thanh
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Ricardo (trickyricky)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Pencil me in since it's fairly close to Little Rock (4-4.5 hours). Too many old friends will be at this one for me to not at least try to be there. Will try to pull a hat trick on my work schedule since I work weekends.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Pencil me in since it's fairly close to Little Rock (4-4.5 hours). Too many old friends will be at this one for me to not at least try to be there. Will try to pull a hat trick on my work schedule since I work weekends.


How do I pencil on the interwebz?


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

top left corner of monitor!


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

76244 - that's my old stomping grounds before I moved to the expensive side of DFW. I need to check if that day works for me so just sub'ing for now. Looking forward to meeting some of you, or for others, catching up after ~3 years.

Jason


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

jsun_g said:


> 76244 - that's my old stomping grounds before I moved to the expensive side of DFW. I need to check if that day works for me so just sub'ing for now. Looking forward to meeting some of you, or for others, catching up after ~3 years.
> 
> Jason


Good to hear from you again Jason! Hope you can make it out.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

narvarr, I am very interested in hearing your tribute again. to see where its advanced to since Todds meet in OKC


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

jode1967 said:


> narvarr, I am very interested in hearing your tribute again. to see where its advanced to since Todds meet in OKC


Unfortunately there hasn't been much improvement with the Tribute. I've been cycling through some different mids in towels on top of the dash the past few months and my new processor arrived last week.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> Unfortunately there hasn't been much improvement with the Tribute. I've been cycling through some different mids in towels on top of the dash the past few months and my new processor arrived last week.


Testing at a stop light... wowwwww!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Testing at a stop light... wowwwww!


Lol, noooo. I was in a parking lot waiting for the wife to come out.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

Chad- you know he is livin on the edge! That is why he is coming to the meet


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> Lol, noooo. I was in a parking lot waiting for the wife to come out.


Phew!!! Cause driving with the driver sitting like that is NOT safe Narvarr lol


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Phew!!! Cause driving with the driver sitting like that is NOT safe Narvarr lol


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

This sounds like fun, and a good turnout....

I'm trying to get to that area, wish I could attend!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Had to be the one Saturday that I will be in Dallas, working. Sadface.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Audi said:


> Had to be the one Saturday that I will be in Dallas, working. Sadface.


I am sadden you will not be blessing us with your presence.. :blush:


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everyone. Actually pulled the Accord in the shop today and chased down the last few nagging rattles. 










Need to finish that up too️


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr)
Mike (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)
Hugo (onebadmonte)
Todd (highly)
Adam (gadget)
Thanh
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Ricardo (trickyricky) 
Bill (LaserSVT)


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr)
Mike (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)
Hugo (onebadmonte)
Todd (highly)
Adam (gadget)
Thanh
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Ricardo (trickyricky) 
Bill (LaserSVT)
Martin (BMWTubed)


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Ill add a few more names of people who are going but dont frequent the forum as much..
> 
> Howard (chefhow)
> Jason (jowens500)
> ...


You calling me out?  Thanks man, looking fwd to it.


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr)
Mike (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)
Hugo (onebadmonte)
Todd (highly)
Adam (gadget)
Thanh
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Ricardo (trickyricky) 
Bill (LaserSVT)
Martin (BMWTubed)
Joshimar G. (ecobass)

I guess i can try and make it , meet some peeps and perhaps learn something since I'm still limited in knowledge when it comes to mobile audio systems.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

ecobass said:


> Howard (chefhow)
> Jason (jowens500)
> Jon (dejo)
> Mark (azngotskills)
> ...


Yeah, you gotta come hang, it's gonna be fun.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hope to have this playing by the g2g. It won't be completely finished, but it will make noise. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Can't wait to check out the new kicker gear.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Real nice J.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Jason what's goin in that there boom box?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

It will have a pair of Kicker QL7 10's with an IQ 1000.1 on each woofer 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone. Actually pulled the Accord in the shop today and chased down the last few nagging rattles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O snaps! Jason Owens bringing out the big guns!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> O snaps! Jason Owens bringing out the big guns!



Pfffft, whatever....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Just hope my SDS stuff and proper size mids show up in time. Been working hard getting it all together though:


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

LaserSVT said:


> Just hope my SDS stuff and proper size mids show up in time. Been working hard getting it all together though:


Can't wait to hear this one!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry guys, I got scheduled to work Dec 5th.....if something changes, I will definitely make it!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Sorry guys, I got scheduled to work Dec 5th.....if something changes, I will definitely make it!


So you are telling me saving lives is more important than hanging out and car stereo? Your priorities are whacked man!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> So you are telling me saving lives is more important than hanging out and car stereo? Your priorities are whacked man!


Yeah, what he said!!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah man... being in retail management, I'll most likely have to work that weekend. I'll try to work a miracle & get off work that day.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

fish said:


> Ah man... being in retail management, I'll most likely have to work that weekend. I'll try to work a miracle & get off work that day.


----------



## PhattyT (Jul 20, 2009)

just saw this thread... wish i could make it but i'll be working that weekend as well T_T


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

dallasneon said:


> Can't wait to hear this one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Meh, sounds okay I guess. Its not like as good as Bose.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

LaserSVT said:


> Meh, sounds okay I guess. Its not like as good as Bose.


Lol, sure buddy.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hope the weather is nicer next weekend than it is today. Brrrrrrrrr


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Psyko07 (Apr 12, 2015)

This GTG is coming up quick!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jowens500 said:


> Hope the weather is nicer next weekend than it is today. Brrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



No ****. This "winter driving conditions" **** is for the birds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RXZILLA (Dec 16, 2007)

Add me to the list please-Mel(RXZILLA)


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr)
Mike (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)
Hugo (onebadmonte)
Todd (highly)
Adam (gadget)
Thanh
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Ricardo (trickyricky) 
Bill (LaserSVT)
Martin (BMWTubed)
Joshimar G. (ecobass)
Mel (rxzilla)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr)
Mike (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)
Hugo (onebadmonte)
Todd (highly)
Adam (gadget)
Thanh
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Ricardo (trickyricky) 
Bill (LaserSVT)
Martin (BMWTubed)
Joshimar G. (ecobass)
Mel (rxzilla)
Robert (pocket5s)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> No ****. This "winter driving conditions" **** is for the birds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha it's wet enough here to float a boat in most yards, and I'm not kidding either. At least the olskool flood control is doing its job in this valley I live in. My dog went out this morning in the pouring rain and took the worlds fastest piss and was just now able to get the vicious little pansy out long enough to drop his kids off:laugh:


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

What it looked like at my house yesterday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> What it looked like at my house yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The whole Thanksgiving weekend sucked here in the DFW....rain (drizzle) on every day and to top it off pretty darn chilly. Hope it's not like this on the g2g.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I think the forecast is high 50's to low 60's. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

We had light snow, freezing rain, and a LOT of ice. 

Anyone booked their hotel yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm making a one day trip of it, more than likely


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah, that's a bit far for me to pull off. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I am just driving up from Waco and then coming back home so no motel for me.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm about 45 minutes away in McKinney. No hotel needed.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm about 5ish hours each way and plan on making this a day trip. The two shop meets I've been to in OKC that were at Aho and Advantage were an easy day trip and that's the same distance from me as DFW.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Will be good too see you again Chris, its been a while.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

its a day trip for me as well, only about 2.5 hours each way


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I booked my room at the Great Wolf Lodge.. I will be driving down Friday and staying till Sunday morning... I figured I would make it a trip for the wife and kids...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Still working away. Hope to have it playing tomorrow.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

matdotcom2000 said:


> I booked my room at the Great Wolf Lodge.. I will be driving down Friday and staying till Sunday morning... I figured I would make it a trip for the wife and kids...


Good call there Matt.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

What are the prices like there? Sounds nice, but expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> What are the prices like there? Sounds nice, but expensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not bad during this time of year Paul... Hunnid and some change a night.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> What are the prices like there? Sounds nice, but expensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Groupon had a deal of $119/night with a family pizza party one night a couple of weeks ago. It may still be going on.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

been a while since I have been to that greatwolf, but was always nice when we went


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Downtown Grapevine is a cool little place to check out. Lots of restaurants and little shops.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

SouthSyde said:


> Its not bad during this time of year Paul... Hunnid and some change a night.






chefhow said:


> Groupon had a deal of $119/night with a family pizza party one night a couple of weeks ago. It may still be going on.



That's actually not atrocious. More than I was planning on spending, but not bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBenedetto (Dec 2, 2015)

I made an account to say I would love to go but have to work, I get off about 6 and work about 15 mins away.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

BBenedetto said:


> I made an account to say I would love to go but have to work, I get off about 6 and work about 15 mins away.


2 words..

Lunch break! hehe


----------



## BBenedetto (Dec 2, 2015)

SouthSyde said:


> 2 words..
> 
> Lunch break! hehe


Maybe Maybe ha


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

SouthSyde said:


> Its not bad during this time of year Paul... Hunnid and some change a night.


Yeah, it's definitely $300+/night... lol


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Yeah, it's definitely $300+/night... lol


Did you check out Groupon?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I looked but there are no deals for Great Wolf right now. Or I don't know how to use the site. I found the lodge under kids activities but it didn't say anything about getting the deal, like other hotels did 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I just went back and checked, it must be done for now.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

I wish I could attend this weekend and get some motivation, lol. Maybe just looking at Jasons new setup might give me some motivations to get with Jason and get some more stuff installed. But Daddy duty Saturday is going to keep me in Oklahoma this weekend.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

The victorious glow of blue LEDs 

See you guys on Saturday!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Just found out my mids arrived Monday buy the post office didnt leave any damn notification. At least they are here so I can go get them tomorrow and finish my install. Hope they fit! LOL


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

That sucks, but like you said, they are at the post office. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

dallasneon said:


> Lol, sure buddy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I invited one of my RS6 buddies to come since he lives around the corner. So may have another very modded one there as well.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

LaserSVT said:


> I invited one of my RS6 buddies to come since he lives around the corner. So may have another very modded one there as well.


Yes!








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Anyone who wants a demo just ask... Dont be shy...

Shy people starve, or in this case dont get an eargasm.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

Chad- I would like a month demo! We can setup a time for me to get your car back to you


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Well well well....What's going on? Mark sent me a message about this and I think I'll be able to make it. Wife's birthday shenanigans are that evening but 10am should put me in the clear.

The Tacoma needs a good tune (it's horrid right now) but I just finished my Android dash tablet install that I think you guys will all like. Putting myself on the list!

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr)
Mike (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)
Hugo (onebadmonte)
Todd (highly)
Adam (gadget)
Thanh
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Ricardo (trickyricky) 
Bill (LaserSVT)
Martin (BMWTubed)
Joshimar G. (ecobass)
Mel (rxzilla)
Robert (pocket5s)
Steven (ItalynStylion)


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Interested in the Android tablet install. I just did an IPad mini in mine, love it!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

dallasneon said:


> Interested in the Android tablet install. I just did an IPad mini in mine, love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nice, I'd like to see the iPad too. Always interested to see what the Dark Side offers. 

Here's a quick demo vid of my setup (wasn't quite done in the vid).


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

My truck has a new tune on it so I'm starving for feedback no matter how critical it is. The last round of really critical feedback I got led to pointers on how to fix some serious problems. And I think the issue with things pulling to the right are pretty much fixed now. And don't be shy if you want a demo. Those of you who don't know me...I'll be the short fat guy in the camo hat. Will be nice to see a few people that I haven't seen since 08 when I had the black Sierra. I've come a long way since then. That truck was a victim of my ignorance and thinking I knew more than I really did. At this point in time I don't know squat about audio when looking at the big picture:laugh:


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Very nice! Here's mine.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jode1967 said:


> Chad- I would like a month demo! We can setup a time for me to get your car back to you


:laugh::laugh: now you're moving too fast LOL jk!



ItalynStylion said:


> Well well well....What's going on? Mark sent me a message about this and I think I'll be able to make it. Wife's birthday shenanigans are that evening but 10am should put me in the clear.
> 
> The Tacoma needs a good tune (it's horrid right now) but I just finished my Android dash tablet install that I think you guys will all like. Putting myself on the list!
> 
> ...


Welcome Steven! Man, Im excited you can make it!!


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Howard (chefhow)
Jason (jowens500)
Jon (dejo)
Mark (azngotskills)
Paul (bad_quality)
Chad (SouthSyde)
Adam (aholland1198)
Narvarr (narvarr)
Mike (dallasneon)
Mark (Psyko)
Hugo (onebadmonte)
Todd (highly)
Adam (gadget)
Thanh
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Ricardo (trickyricky) 
Bill (LaserSVT)
Martin (BMWTubed)
Joshimar G. (ecobass)
Mel (rxzilla)
Robert (pocket5s)
Steven (ItalynStylion)
Tam (lostthumb)

I should be able to make it. 95% sure.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

lostthumb said:


> Howard (chefhow)
> Jason (jowens500)
> Jon (dejo)
> Mark (azngotskills)
> ...


Tam!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Anyone that wants to hear VW's Fender system is welcome to a demo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Will it be helpful to bring a RTA?

I can bring an Audio Control one.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

lostthumb said:


> Will it be helpful to bring a RTA?
> 
> I can bring an Audio Control one.


Yes! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

It looks like I am bringing the Tahoe. Embarrassment only lasts a little while.

Mark (psyco) and I made a little progress with some quick eq work- so I feel that it is almost presentable to the public. And that doesnt mean its great by any means. Always good to get more ears in it


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Anyone who wants a demo just ask... Dont be shy...
> 
> Shy people starve, or in this case dont get an eargasm.


I shouldnt even have to ask! *fuss*

Loved the car before, cant wait to hear the changes.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

jode1967 said:


> It looks like I am bringing the Tahoe. Embarrassment only lasts a little while.
> 
> Mark (psyco) and I made a little progress with some quick eq work- so I feel that it is almost presentable to the public. And that doesnt mean its great by any means. Always good to get more ears in it


I am sure it sounds excellent. I am gonna be the one there that needs serious tuning help. It looks like my trans computer wont be here in time. Chad said bring the truck but its no fun driving all that way and I am having issues getting the sound stage right. Plus I was listening to "The Craziest Drum Solo" on the way home in it and a couple times the rappid bass drums notes ALMOST blended into one.

On the other hand at least i can hand the WORNG remote back to Chad. Seems people are intent on sending me One line remote knobs and not Zero series. LOL
Plus my friend in the RS6 is supposed to bring me a very rare and impossible to get RS6 owners manual pack I am missing..... guess I may still go.
Anyone interested in helping tuning my turd or anyone interested in hearing the Sinfoni Maestoso components?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So this is just a get together, meet some cool people and listen to some nice stuff right? Not like a competition or anything?


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

MIGHT Be able to make. Like I was telling Chad in a PM: I'm still waiting on the CTS-V to get out of the shop. Some assholes stole my factory Rims and Tires and left it on blocks. Been there since Nov 11th.

If that car isn't ready, I might just take the truck up. Keep missing too many of these GTG.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

LaserSVT said:


> So this is just a get together, meet some cool people and listen to some nice stuff right? Not like a competition or anything?


Correct



richiec77 said:


> MIGHT Be able to make. Like I was telling Chad in a PM: I'm still waiting on the CTS-V to get out of the shop. Some assholes stole my factory Rims and Tires and left it on blocks. Been there since Nov 11th.
> 
> If that car isn't ready, I might just take the truck up. Keep missing too many of these GTG.


It's been in the shop for a month waiting on WHEELS???


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> It's been in the shop for a month waiting on WHEELS???


Yeah. Damn near. Waiting on Insurance too. Tires were special order so that took a week. Thanksgiving was right in the middle. Wheels were actually can of hard to find a full BNIB set. Insurance (USAA) was also a bit of a PITA un-usually as they demanded the dealership buy some knock offs 1st...I veto'd the **** of that idea. 

Right now last I heard Tuesday, Tires and wheels are in. They have to do a Re-Key since they can't find the Key-Fob. There might be damage to the undercarriage, front brakes and the Differential. STopping on the track from about [email protected] TWS down to about 80MPH...Those brakes can't be hurt in any way or they could shatter...and I'd die.


----------



## Psyko07 (Apr 12, 2015)

This is going to be a blast looks like we're going to have an awesome turnout!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Well my plans fell through in Dallas, so I might have to make the trip to Ft Worth. If I am not in Tulsa working on my car. I will try and be there.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Leaving houston in an hour see you guys tomorrow morning wooot!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm already here chillin' at the Microtel! Might have to go check out ******* Heaven.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

I'll be at the shop by 8 if anybody wants to come by early.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm pumped!!!!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I will get there about 9:30. Will be in the truck though.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

We should be rolling in around 10ish


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be there around 10 or 1030. Assuming I'm not up till 4 working on the tune...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

****, I'll bet yer still tuning right now grayson! Lol, you guys have lots of fun.......and remember, someone must takem many pics. I wanna see people and cars, inside and out!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

claydo said:


> ****, I'll bet yer still tuning right now grayson!


You're not wrong...

5 hours in and I realize I'm tuning from the driving position not listening position...


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I just spent several hours tuning in the truck as well and am too tired to keep going. If people dont like it I am sure there will be plenty of other much nicer cars to listen to.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

richiec77 said:


> Yeah. Damn near. Waiting on Insurance too. Tires were special order so that took a week. Thanksgiving was right in the middle. Wheels were actually can of hard to find a full BNIB set. Insurance (USAA) was also a bit of a PITA un-usually as they demanded the dealership buy some knock offs 1st...I veto'd the **** of that idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now last I heard Tuesday, Tires and wheels are in. They have to do a Re-Key since they can't find the Key-Fob. There might be damage to the undercarriage, front brakes and the Differential. STopping on the track from about [email protected] TWS down to about 80MPH...Those brakes can't be hurt in any way or they could shatter...and I'd die.



Jesus... I'd have lost my **** a few times with that noise. Luckily, I've always had really good luck with USAA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, 3am is better than 4. See y'all in a bit.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Fixin to get ready to head out. See y'all a little after 10.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Rise and shine boys! Today's the day, I spent zero time tuning my car and all my time finishing the fabrication of my center console and cleaning the shop. It's gonna sounds terrible but up front looks good.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am putting the finishing touches on my coffee and getting ready to head that way. everyone that is traveling- stay safe. I also look forward to meeting those of you that I havent previously met
Should be a great day


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Dammit I am stuck here at work, only 20min away too


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Dammit I am stuck here at work, only 20min away too



Quit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Turns out I'll be able to make it. Should be rolling in around 10:30. New car (blue 2016 Mazda 6), small/stealth build in progress.

jsun_g (Jason)


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Running house errands...hopefully I'll be there before 1...


----------



## RXZILLA (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, total experience. Thank all you for the demos. Learning a ton and you guys are really cool.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Excellent group of guys to hang with. Had lots of fun and saw some very cool Kicker tech from the new Q series. Very neat stuff. Enjoyed everyones rides and am bummed I missed the lunch run but few people wanted to show me theirs and then have me show them mine.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks so much to everyone who came out, it was an incredible turnout. I never imagined we would have 20+ cars out on our first GTG, but we did and you guys didnt disappoint!!! Looks like we are going to have to do this again in March at the same location. Was fantastic to put faces to names, ESPECIALLY some of you old timers who have been here since the ECA days that I have never had a chance to meet.


Special shout out to Ross at Platinum Mobile Audio for letting us take up the entire parking lot and then some, your hospitality is greatly appreciated. If you are in the DFW area and need anything please make him a first stop in your search!!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

It was good to meet everyone and I had a blast can't wait for the next event in these parts... I enjoyed listening to everyone's cars and BIG thanks the Platinum Audio!!!!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

This was a great turnout! So many great vehicles to demo! I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

HOME SWEET HOME!!!!! Thanks everyone on all the feedback on Robert's Scion and my Accord. I love hanging out with all my buddies! See you next time. 

Oh yeah, here's the three whole pictures I took. 




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Good times for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Had a great time this morning, wish I could have stayed till the end. A couple of cars I wanted to listen to but didn't get the chance. The ones I did listened to sounded awesome. I also appreciate the feedback I got from the guys that listened to mine. Can't wait till March#

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

dallasneon said:


> Had a great time this morning, wish I could have stayed till the end. A couple of cars I wanted to listen to but didn't get the chance. The ones I did listened to sounded awesome. I also appreciate the feedback I got from the guys that listened to mine. Can't wait till March#
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Crap, I forgot. Did you get a chance to hear the truck? So many people I cant remember all who were in it. LOL


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, I was the one that lost the coffee cup. Lol Love those subs btw.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh yeah! Man you must put some sugar in there because it was like glue when i got home. LMAO!!

Nobody ever believes until they hear them. When I saw you giggle I knew I had you.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

What a BLAST today was!!! 

The quality of cars is simply amazing...

Again, thank you to Ross, you ROCK man!


----------



## RXZILLA (Dec 16, 2007)

had a blast


----------



## Psyko07 (Apr 12, 2015)

I had a great time thanks everyone for making this possible. I’m really looking forward to the next meet!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B48tLpIFhAVHOXliUVRJbldjdTA/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B48tLpIFhAVHQnl3MHFnQ3V0UVE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Made it home about half an hour ago. Didn't think I would feel like making the drive but after some good Mexican food and 3 or 4 glasses of sweet tea I was ready to roll. Thanks to everyone that gave me a demo and thanks to those who gave me feedback on mine. And a very special thanks to Ross for letting us swarm the shop and parking area. If I'm able to make future meets at Platinum I'll for sure be there. It's not too terrible bad of a drive to go to and from in one day. And my truck pretty much drives itself so...


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

It was nice meeting up with you guys and enjoyed the chats and listing to some cars.
LaserSVT, those subs are remarkable - so much so that it changed the plans for my install.

I was anticipating chefhow to go off on the manager during lunch about the moldy cheese but he's a cool, collective dude.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Next one we need name tags. Lol


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree Chad. There are still a few people that I don't know their name.........


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing.I'll make sure we have some name tags available next time. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ross at Platinum Audio gets a huge thanks for hosting us. As well as Howard and Chad for the hard work in planning. G2G was incredible!
Many great cars and tons of great people.
If yall decide to do another one keep us informed- I would make the trip again in a heartbeat


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Did anyone take any pictures?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

jowens500 said:


> Did anyone take any pictures?


Indeed, this thread is suffering a serious lack of pichers.......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I think we were all busy doing g2g stuffPretty good efficiency of car hopping from what I could tell.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So, I think we all learned something really valuable at this meet. Don't get your nose too close to a vehicle capable of flexing several inches in certain areas when the bass hits. Right Laser?:lol:


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So, I think we all learned something really valuable at this meet. Don't get your nose too close to a vehicle capable of flexing several inches in certain areas when the bass hits. Right Laser?


Ah man! What happened? Damn I hate that I had to leave early.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks to all that had any part in putting this event together. A suggestion for next time: we pitch in for some BBQ catering. Maybe avoid displaced cheese lube that way.

Great seeing you guys as usual. Thanks for the demos and advice for my car.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

It was actually before you got there. I was standing behind Ross's Toyota that was pounding pretty hard and I leaned in to get a better look at the 18" subs. My face was a couple inches away from the glass but then he burped the system and and the rear window thumped me on the tip of my nose. LOL
Shocked the crap out of me. LOL


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Lmao....now that would have been a Kodak moment.......dammit.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

claydo said:


> Lmao....now that would have been a Kodak moment.......dammit.


I was looking that direction when it happened. Big boys can move shockingly fast in fight or flight moments


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Another victim of the vba!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm going to get so much mileage out of "cheese lube"...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Seems like every time we are in the same place, we end up with quote worthy stuff. Good times


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Great seeing everyone yesterday. Surprised the hell out of me to step out of the game for 4+ years, come back, and still know people. It was really cool getting reacquainted. 

And just like that, Chad already has me spending money to upgrade my system lol! 
Really, I got my Android source rock solid and now I have to get the rest of my downstream install components proper. Only then will I decide to spend any time tuning this truck. Heard some great systems this time and gives me something to shoot for again!


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> Great seeing everyone yesterday. Surprised the hell out of me to step out of the game for 4+ years, come back, and still know people. It was really cool getting reacquainted.
> 
> And just like that, Chad already has me spending money to upgrade my system lol!
> Really, I got my Android source rock solid and now I have to get the rest of my downstream install components proper. Only then will I decide to spend any time tuning this truck. Heard some great systems this time and gives me something to shoot for again!


You must've shown up after I left. I was wanting to check out your tablet install. Next time.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jowens500 said:


> Seems like every time we are in the same place, we end up with quote worthy stuff. Good times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Well, we both have the maturity of a 4-year old. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> Great seeing everyone yesterday. Surprised the hell out of me to step out of the game for 4+ years, come back, and still know people. It was really cool getting reacquainted.
> 
> And just like that, Chad already has me spending money to upgrade my system lol!
> Really, I got my Android source rock solid and now I have to get the rest of my downstream install components proper. Only then will I decide to spend any time tuning this truck. Heard some great systems this time and gives me something to shoot for again!



Chad is good at spending other people's money. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Great seeing everyone yesterday. Surprised the hell out of me to step out of the game for 4+ years, come back, and still know people. It was really cool getting reacquainted.
> 
> And just like that, Chad already has me spending money to upgrade my system lol!
> Really, I got my Android source rock solid and now I have to get the rest of my downstream install components proper. Only then will I decide to spend any time tuning this truck. Heard some great systems this time and gives me something to shoot for again!


it was greatt seeing u again Steven!



quality_sound said:


> Chad is good at spending other people's money. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its money well [email protected]!

and what is this cheese lube i keep hearing??


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

when they went to eat lunch- Howard got some bad cheese. He questioned them about it and the cafe came to the conclusion that it was some kind of "lube" rather than bad cheese. Cheese has lube?


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Since I live in the area, what restaurant was it? I'd like to avoid it from this point forward. Lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

******* Heaven on Loop 820


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

jode1967 said:


> Cheese has lube?


 I'm pretty sure that was word-for-word what Howard's reaction was. He chose the Jedi-calm path of letting the argument go, like a boss.

Seeing the quasi-pregnant waitress (or maybe she consumed 2 Thanksgiving dinners before her shift started- I didn't get the opportunity to ask) get on top of the bar to hang holiday decorations was nearly worth the trip all by itself.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The cheese lube acts as a built-in laxative for near instantaneous evacuation.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

jowens500 said:


> ******* Heaven on Loop 820
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


K, now I dont feel bad about missing it. LOL


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I think the cook had this problem! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mam79k0QpOg


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

It was pretty fugged up. The cheese had visible mold on it, the heel of the "fresh roasted turkey" was served to me in my sandwich, and the manager told me that it wasn't mold but it was (I'm going to quote here)"the dried lubricant from the cheese slicer in the cheese factory" that I was seeing since it was a "brand new package of cheese" he was using. The cheese looked like it had sat out for several hours and gotten hard and crusty with that translucent orange color old cheese gets in your fridge.

The best part was our waitress(she was a classy broad) came over and was soooo grossed out by the whole thing she used a paper towel to bring it back.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Me, Jon, Mark, and Grayson ate at On The Border and it was excellentI had the brisket tacos.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the demo Chris, truck sounds really good.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

Howard- I wish I would have gotten you to listen to my tahoe to see what you think. We will meet up again sometime. If there is another g2g in the area I will be there if at all possible. this was a hit


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I am going to talk to Ross about doing one in March or April again, but this time I'll bring my EZ UP and a grill and we will cook burgers or something.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Isn't March when Grayson is having his GTG in Abilene?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Isn't March when Grayson is having his GTG in Abilene?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not until May.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I am going to talk to Ross about doing one in March or April again, but this time I'll bring my EZ UP and a grill and we will cook burgers or something.


What kind of lube will you be using to cut the cheese?:surprised:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Thanks for the demo Chris, truck sounds really good.


My pleasure. Hope your height didn't throw the stage off too bad. I commented to Narvarr that I was afraid it would pull right on you since you look like you have a good foot on me in the torso. The staging feedback I was getting was better than expected from those who commented. Still some hot spots in the tonality to iron out but me and Grayson had a good discussion about that and his minor tweaking with the 13 band eq in the headunit really helped. I think that was before your demo so you were one of the lucky ones. The tune I have now is the best it's ever been and hope to move forward like a freight train. The sub will be dealt with to get me the better low end extension I'm after. ID8 ported or just man up and port that Arc 10. I have both subs and the ID8 would make more sense but the Arc 10 would play a hair lower and be quite a bit louder. Other than that everything else is staying put.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a great time hanging out with everyone, catching up with old friends and meeting some awesome new people. There were a couple cars I didn't get to hear so all you guys better show up in March. Or May. Or both! 

I'll try to have more than a 1 night tune on the car next time too. Thanks for the feedback from those who gave it and glad everyone seemed to enjoy their demo 

Ally or I will post details for the May meet in Abilene soon.


----------

